# NAT Fragen



## vikozo (29. Apr. 2014)

Guten Tag
ich suche hilfe und Infos über NAT.
Ich besitze eine öffentliche IP Adresse und möchte diverse Virtuelle Server erreichen.

Erste Frage wo richte ich NAT ein bei 1.0 oder 1.2?
Im ISPConfig DNS Konfig - welche IP Adresse Konfiguriere ich als NS1.domaine.org
Welche IP adresse verweise ich den einzelnen Homepage?

------------------------------------
0.0 WAN Router IP 88.123.xx.yy
0.1 LAN Router IP 192.168.1.1 (=Gateway)
------------------------------------

------------------------------------
1.0 Physikalischer Serverhardware
1.0 LAN 192.168.1.20
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.1 Virtueller Server
1.1 LAN 192.168.1.21
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.2 Virtueller Server
1.2 ISPCONFIG und BIND=Namensserver
1.2 LAN 192.168.1.22
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.3 Virtueller Server
1.3 ISPCONFIG_2 
1.3 LAN 192.168.1.23
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.4 Virtueller Server
1.4 PHP/Mysql und KOLAB
1.4 LAN 192.168.1.24
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.5 Virtueller Server
1.5 Owncloud 
1.5 LAN 192.168.1.25
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.6 Virtueller Server
1.6 LAN 192.168.1.26
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
1.7 Virtueller Server
1.7 LAN 192.168.1.27
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Vielen Dank für eure Feedback

gruss
Vincent


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2014)

Du verwendest die interne IP-Adresse für websites (falls Du nicht * nimmst) und die externe in DNS Records.


----------



## vikozo (30. Apr. 2014)

danke till
du hast nicht ein Howto für DAUs? 
gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2014)

Willst Du denn NAT wirklich auf dem server einrichten? Ich würde da eher einen extra router nehmen, nAT kann ja jede 08/15 router Kiste für ein paar EUR. Dann einfach im Router die ports die du nutzen willst auf den server forwarden. auf dem server selbst ist dann nichts zu beachten außer dem, was ich oben geschrieben habe. interne IP für webseiten und lokale netzwerkkarte, externe IP in dns records.


----------



## vikozo (30. Apr. 2014)

das heisst meine FritzBox sollte das wohl auch können?!
gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2014)

Klar, die Fritzbox kann das.


----------



## vikozo (30. Apr. 2014)

eventuell hat mir jemand Lust und Zeit das zu erläutern.
gehe mal davon aus das es bei der Fritzbox die Port weiterleitung ist.


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Mai 2014)

Zitat von vikozo:


> eventuell hat mir jemand Lust und Zeit das zu erläutern.
> gehe mal davon aus das es bei der Fritzbox die Port weiterleitung ist.


Richtig. Du kannst bei der Portweiterleitung einstellen, welcher Port auf welche interne IP und Port weitergeleitet werden soll.


----------



## vikozo (1. Mai 2014)

und wie genau?
kann ich 
port 80 an 192.168.1.22
port 80 an 192.168.1.23
port 80 an 192.168.1.24

ist dann der router nicht verwirrt?  Ich wäre es wohl, oder bin es


----------



## F4RR3LL (1. Mai 2014)

Genau...geht so auch nicht. Jeder Port darf nur einmal vorkommen. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (2. Mai 2014)

aber es sind ja alles webpages also port 80
beim ob genannten Muster müste ich also einem Server nicht nur mitteilen welche IP er hat sondern auch einen Port dafür erfinden (definieren)


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Mai 2014)

Du kannst beim Portforwarding einen Port nur einmal an eine andere IP umleiten.

Das wars.

Wenn Du auf verschiedenen internen Webservern Webseiten zur Verfügung stellen willst, dann müssen die von extern über z. B. Port 80, 81, 82, usw. angesprochen werden.


----------



## vikozo (2. Mai 2014)

eventuell erbarmt sich jemand und  schreibt ein Howto do.


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2014)

Einen "workaround" zu der problematik die robotto angesprochen hat gibt es noch, wenn Du mehrere webserver betreiben willst. Du könntest ale anfragen per port forwarding auf den ersten server leiten und dann von dort mit apache mod_proxy auf andere interne server weiterleiten.


----------



## nowayback (2. Mai 2014)

Howto Portfreigabe Fritz.Box

1. http://fritz.box/ im Browser aufrufen
2. Passwort eingeben wenn vergeben
3. auf "Internet" klicken
4. auf "Freigaben" klicken
5. auf "Neue Portfreigabe" klicken
6. "HTTP Server" auswählen und darunter die entsprechende IP (falls diese nicht angezeigt wird, auf Manuell gehen und die eingeben)
7. auf "OK" klicken


----------



## vikozo (2. Mai 2014)

ok Fritzbox ist jetzt sehr klar!

dem Apache Server bring ich bei auf welche IP er lauschen soll, das heisst nun muss er noch auf spez Ports lauschen 
das müsste man via Google wohl dann finden...


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2014)

an sich ist es nicht notwendig dass apache auf anderen ports lauscht, denn externer port und ziel port müssen nicht gleich sein. Zumindest geht das so beid en meisten Routern, habe jetzt keine Fritzbox hier um das nachzusehen. Du machst dann sowas wie:

exten:80 => intern:129.168.0.100:80
exten:81 => intern:129.168.0.101:80
exten:82 => intern:129.168.0.102:80


----------



## vikozo (2. Mai 2014)

Till vielen Dank, das macht jetzt Sinn.
Im ISPConfig was mach ich da unter DNS?

gruss
Vincent


----------



## Till (2. Mai 2014)

Im DNS nimmst Du überall deine externe IP. Ports haben mit DNS nichts zu tun, das ist eine andere Ebene.

Du kanst Dir das so vorstellen. Dein Server ist wie ein Hochhaus mit vielen Wohnungen. DNS ist die Adresse des Hauses während der Port die Wohnungsnummer ist.


----------



## vikozo (5. Mai 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Im DNS nimmst Du überall deine externe IP. Ports haben mit DNS nichts zu tun, das ist eine andere Ebene.
> 
> Du kanst Dir das so vorstellen. Dein Server ist wie ein Hochhaus mit vielen Wohnungen. DNS ist die Adresse des Hauses während der Port die Wohnungsnummer ist.


Guten Tag Till
apropos immer gleiche IP Adresse - wäre es nicht möglich diese einmal zu definierten und dann überall zu verwenden, wenn es eine änderung gibt muss ich die IP Adresse nur einmal anpassen 
gruss
Vincent


----------



## vikozo (25. Mai 2014)

ich habe es weiterversucht mit den Ports und nach langem hin und her hab ich auch rausgefunden wie ich es ansprechen kann.

domaine.orgort

jetzt aber - das mit den Port weiss ja niemand ausser ich.
kann ich die Ports auch in der DNS mitgeben?

gruss
vincent


----------



## robotto7831a (25. Mai 2014)

DNS kennt keine Ports.


----------



## vikozo (30. Mai 2014)

danke dann geht es nicht, oder doch 
wie also sind die parameter für

Fritzbox (Router) Port forwarding
und ISPCOnfig

wenn ich folgendes möchte

auf virtuellemserver 1
www.kozo.ch

auf virutellemserver 2
kolab.kozo.ch

auf virtuellem Server 3
owncloud.kozo.ch

wobei der Punkt 1 bereits klappen würde

gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (30. Mai 2014)

Das geht so schlicht nicht, ausser mit unterschiedlichen Ports, wie du ja schon festgestellt hast.
Du kannst owncloud auf 443 only lauschen lassen. Somit haste dann vm1 http auf Port 80, vm3 https auf port 443. Nur vm 2 musste dann halt einen anderen Port nutzen.
Was auch noch geht. Ipv6 bekommt man /64 er für daheim. Lässt sich in er fritz.box sauber einrichten. Dann kannste jeder vm ne individuelle ipv6 geben und hast den ganzen Nat Ärger nicht.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2014)

Zur Aussage von F4RR3LL gibt e snichts hinzuzufügen. Es gibt ldiglich den Workaround mit mod_proxy, also dass Du alles af port 80 auf den ersten server leitest und dann per proxy die seiten von den anderen servern lädst.


----------



## vikozo (3. Juni 2014)

@sven
das werde ich machen IPv6
ab und zu sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht mehr.   
gruss
vincent


----------

